# JVS Demo - my own personal car.....



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

After much time we took some pr shots. Car should be up and running at xmas, only 6 months late for all the shows lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ooooh, pretty car (girl doesn't do much for me though, can't understand why they're always draped about - but then that might be because I am a girl...!!)

Like the front splitter - is that CF and if so is it buyable?
T


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

"watch the paintwork love"


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

She looks like some one just turned on the washer jets.... lol


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Is that a screamer pipe on the side? 

[email protected] :smokin:


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Ooooh, pretty car (girl doesn't do much for me though, can't understand why they're always draped about - but then that might be because I am a girl...!!)
> 
> Like the front splitter - is that CF and if so is it buyable?
> T



Its the trust one im beleive. Not carbon, but it may be in future.... Watch this space - ill speak to my "carbon guy"


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

SimonSays said:


> Is that a screamer pipe on the side?
> 
> [email protected] :smokin:


Well spotted


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

More pics of the car or more pics of the girl???

Shall we have a poll????


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Tough looking R33 - Sweet! Have you got any engine pix?

Cya O!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

The girl looks abit distressed, was the engine running at the time?


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

M8 as i said the graphics suit the car well, but the girl dont do the car that much justice. get more pics of the car up

K


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

hipogtr said:


> Tough looking R33 - Sweet! Have you got any engine pix?
> 
> Cya O!


I wanted a very aggressive look.... 

Heres a pic under the bonnet.... Sort of


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

What a beauty!! car aint too bad either


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

New Mechanic


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Pics are down for a moment. Back real soon i promise.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

GTR-NUTTER said:


> M8 as i said the graphics suit the car well, but the girl dont do the car that much justice. get more pics of the car up
> 
> K


Here you go mate, not a bird in site


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice.... You're right, car looks very aggressive. :smokin:


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

quality, a view of the front and the rear all in the same shot


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Spot the Skyline.....


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Group hug


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nice 1 Andy mate


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Bootiefull mate


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

nice, should get some more pics posted


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Typhoon said:


> nice, should get some more pics posted



ok


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

MORE, MORE, MORE! - Not that I’m obsessed or anything...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Greedy bugger, isn't one fluffy dice all you need


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

kenan said:


> Greedy bugger, isn't one fluffy dice all you need


No Furry Dice here mate, Just a Top Secret Roll cage


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

that gurl with brown hair is nicer than the other slag.

nice car btw lol, any more interior shots?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

i bet you have to fight the women off with lines like that


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

nice...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

VERY nice  :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

This is why Max Power sells so magazines. Too many women and not enough cars.

T
Bored!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> This is why Max Power sells so magazines. Too many women and not enough cars.
> 
> T
> Bored!


but unlike Max Power there isn't a saxo or nova anywhere to be seen


----------



## Mr "C" (Oct 12, 2003)

Andy the car look's superb, roll on the new year so we can see what
it can do down the strip  
As it's the J.V.S. demo car will it also be the courtesy car the next
time i'm in for an oil change?


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Mr "C" said:


> Andy the car look's superb, roll on the new year so we can see what
> it can do down the strip
> As it's the J.V.S. demo car will it also be the courtesy car the next
> time i'm in for an oil change?


Aye no worries mate  :smokin:


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Ill fix the other pics now... Damn computers.....


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Inside


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Threesome


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Its all gone a bit Starwars


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Do you only sell the cars or are the other items of 'merchandise' for sale too? LOL

Ant.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

erm.... no comment  
lol

I do have the pimp mobile for sale though  










Whats a motor without some purple velour and a chandelier


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Do you only sell the cars or are the other items of 'merchandise' for sale too? LOL
> 
> Ant.



lol
i'm sure andy can fit the merchandise in the boot for ya lol
Is the merchandise fitted with any HKS enhancements or owt
i dont think any silicone hoses lol hav been used nah messin

you car looks wicked andy

and ant, your rex looks and i bet it iz a monster

the brunettes quite fit but the blonde should be posing on the bonnet of a 1989 skoda wiv a face like that lol hope shes no'1 bird on here
u got some nice pictures


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Dont beat around the bush mate, say what you see


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

When are the pics from the new shoot going to be up. or have you not done any new shoots.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Thats the most recent mate, ill post up some more from that day when i get a chance. Its too damn cold now for that sort of caper - the girls would sue me lol


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

More money......

More toys   










They will look great under my clear cam cover..... or stick with the polished one......??? Decision decisions.

Big thanks to Mike Fox for his awsome paint work on my "custom" Veilside fuel rail


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

and for a bonus point, what does the Japanese writting say  ?


----------

